# Suzuki King Quad Setup



## robj749840 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey guys been a member for a while, first time posting a topic for my ATV but finally got some snow and my atv setup. I have had the front blade on for a few years, built the wing this fall in the shop. I made a similar design to another members ATV wing but spent some time tweaking everything too accommodate various adjustments. The back of the wing has 3 holes drilled through 2 pieces of square tubing, one 2" and the other 2 1/4" so the 2" inch will slide into the 2 1/4" and give me 3 different options for how far the wing sticks out from the bike. I welded a bracket in the front where it hooks up to the plow mounting plate with some rectangle tubing and a trailer hitch ball. The hitch ball can be moved up or down about 5 inches depending on the terrain you are in, at first I was wanting it to float up and down on its own based on terrain but the ball gets pinched and stays where it is. I am going to work on that more later, but once i get the ball in the right position and tighten down it works good. Here are a few pictures of my setup, the front blade has custom down pressure with some modifications to a gas cylinder ( the longest one at auto parts store ). All in all it works pretty good, especially for a 280cc bike. I am usually pretty gentle with it so hopefully I wont break anything. Thoughts, comments?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

sweet setup.

How is your side wing setup for the front hookup on the quad?

and how much does that wing push the rear end sideway's?

thanks for posting up the pics that look like a lot of fun to play around with.


----------



## robj749840 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks!, Its an adjustable trailer hitch ball that i can move up or down and the front of the wing has a trailer coupler on it. Ill snap a pic of it tomorrow. Yesterday when the snow was light and fluffy it didnt move the rear of the quad at all. It got to 30 today and the sun came out in the afternoon so the snow settled some and when I took it out tonight to mess around i was trying to wing an edge back some and it pushed me some when i got some snow built up, but I also had the wing all the way out, I pulled it back to the first notch then i was ok, not moving much snow at once but could knock it down. I do need to figure out some removable weight that I can add and quickly remove situation depending, i think 50 or 60lbs would be more than enough, I wouldn't want too much weight hanging off the side of the bike. 

Correction on the square tubing, 1" and 1 1/4" not 2" that would be overkill.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

How much down pressure do you get, I'd like to add a little to mine mainly to keep the blade from floating up while back dragging.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Would like to see a Video of your Quad and Sidewing in Action


----------



## robj749840 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mike, I think the gas shock is around 200lbs of down force, I can't remember what the package said but I believe it was just over 200 or just under. It scrapes pretty decent, I do have a pipe on my cutting edge to save yards so I can't scrape as good as the cutting edge but when back dragging but still does a good job. If there is a lot of packed snow its only 2 bolts to take the pipe off. The only downfall with the down pressure is if you are on a lot of real uneven terrain the blade cannot go down any further than the shock fully extended. 

John I regret not taking a video, I had no one to film it for me, hopefully next time I can either setup the phone on something or have someone take a video.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Extension could be an issue some of the drives I do have a steep drop off on the approach, but the down pressure sounds good. I'm using a poly edge for the first time this year.


----------



## robj749840 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mike I'm thinking of getting a section of pipe that's just larger than the gas shock and welding that to the bracket then sliding the gas shock into that piece of pipe so when down pressure is being applied it will hit the top of the bracket, but if uneven terrain is an issue the gas shock can slide down the pipe to accommodate it. 

Link for wing in action, only about 1.5 of wet snow.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pIrEUsJlQ4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## robj749840 (Jan 7, 2010)

Quick update, had to re enforce the front rack , the down pressure bent it up some and smashed a brace, but I cut it out and welded in a new piece of rectangle tubing, and two additional braces.

We got about 6 inches of snow that fell as light snow, bit with temps around 34 it quickly got heavy, but the wing did good, had to lift it up some when trying to tackle windrows from front blade. Got another video from the alley I plow.


----------

